# Guide bushing identification



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a quick reference to different types of guide bushings.
Photo 1:
Top left: Old style Bosch. Installed by removing the bottom plate of the router.
Bottom left: New Quick change style Bosch. Installed by dropping into place and sliding a lever. Note the quick change adapter with a PC style bushing installed.
Bottom center: Typical Porter Cable base plate with bushing installed.
Bottom near right: PC style bushing.
Bottom far right: Rousseau mounting plate installation bushing. Note the removable top ring locked in place with an Allen screw. Guided by the template with a straight cutting bit installed; removes the main cut out for the router. Removing the top ring reveals a smaller guide used for cutting the lip that supports the plate.
Top right: Typical Craftsman router with guide bushing. Bushing is plastic and held in place with 3 screws.

Photo 2: Craftsman bushing; sits on top of the sub base plate, 3 screws.
Photo 3: The larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style on the left; PC style on the right.
Photo 4: Reducers in both styles.
Photo 5: Milescraft kit with base plate, bushings and an adapter to use PC style.
Photo 6: Trend metric or Imperial guide bushings in HD plastic, steel and the T3 adapter for PC.
Photo 7: Trend UniBase/bushing which will fit most routers.
Photo 8: Makita bushing; attaches with two screws on older models, new models have a quick release lever and require no screws. Bushings work with either style.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Mike 
Template guides listed will restrict the size of the cutter that can be used There is a need to purchase a 40mm Guide which will give a greater range of cutters that can be used and not only straight cutters.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Mike has kindly emailed me to insert a sample of what I mean. In this instance the guide is 40mm and the cutter is 25mm in diameter
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

At this time 40mm guide bushings are still not available in North America.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like 40mm is about 1 5/8"...

I don't think I've seen one that large!!

Now what?!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only way to get the 40 MM guide bushing in North America is to order it and the matching base plate from Trend in the U.K. I have asked Trend N.A. to start carrying this product but so far no response.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> The only way to get the 40 MM guide bushing in North America is to order it and the matching base plate from Trend in the U.K. I have asked Trend N.A. to start carrying this product but so far no response.


Mike here is the reply I got from Trend

Dear Tom

Thanks for the follow up email. The 40mm guide bush is quite a slow mover in the UK which is a shame, as it is very useful.

I will mention you comment about the 40mm guide bush and it uses for the USA market to our USA office.

Thank you

Regards


Neil McMillan
Technical Director

Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd
Odhams Trading Estate, St. Albans Road, Watford, Herts, WD24 7TR England

( Direct Tel +44 (0)1923 212928
& Direct Fax +44 (0)1923 228656
* [email protected]
ü www.trendmachinery.co.uk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

What is the big deal with a 40mm brass guide when most routers can't use it without a new base plate, I see Bob & Rick are using 1 1/2" one on some of the fixtures, what can be done with one that is 40mm (1 5/8" ) that you can't do with one that's 1 1/2" I still use the 1" one and it works for most of the fixtures I make or use.

Most bits that get that big should not be used on a plunge/hand held router anyway I think or I'm I wrong , most the ads I see, say to be used on a table router Only when the big gets 
1 1/2" bigger, that's alot of steel spining under the router plate and if it gets hung up best hold on. 

But I'm just asking   
Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> What is the big deal with a 40mm brass guide when most routers can't use it without a new base plate, I see Bob & Rick are using 1 1/2" one on some of the fixtures, what can be done with one that is 40mm (1 5/8" ) that you can't do with one that's 1 1/2" I still use the 1" one and it works for most of the fixtures I make or use.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bob for asking the questions:
To start all my guides are steel though I think brass is better. Most routers are unable to use 40mm without a new base plate (Except Makita and Hitachi in Australia.
I agree there is very little difference in the two guides you mentioned above and I am sure I could have used the smaller one but the 40mm guide is a regular size here in Australia.
You mention that you manage to complete all your projects or processes with the 1" (25mm) guide One of the reasons for the 40mm is there is a greater number of cutters that can be used 1" will restrict the number.
Another reason for the 40mm guide is that the cutter is usually visible when doing the process. (I would use the 40mm guide with the 2-6mm cutters not just for the larger cutters) 
There is less chance of the cutter overheating say a 12mm cutter in a 16mm guide. also the 'swarf' will dissipate more readily using the 40mm.
Finally from a safety point of view: when using small cutters 1/4" they are usually short in length therefore sometimes difficult to reach the required depth because the collet (Chuck) will rub on the top of the guide wherar the 40mm guide will allow the chuck to penetrate through with safety.
Most larger cutters should not be used in a router without variable speed control 
Tom
Thanks again for asking the questions


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom that helped 

Most of the routers I have the collet (chuck) nuts are 22mm and some are 24mm, do you have routers that have collet nuts bigger than that ,if so what kind. ?

One more thing do you use 1 1/2" bits or bigger in your hand held router with a speed control, if so is it safe ?, with a steel guide or do you use the bearing on the bit ? as a guide .
I have not had the guts to try it,even at low speeds  no pain no grain BUT this one I will let others try it I think 

Thanks
Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Outside of easier math, it strikes me the 1-1/2" (37.5 MM?) should be capable of most of the jobs using template guides that the 40 MM guide will do. Granted not all bits will fit but there is ample clearance for the collet and swarf removal. Since the 40 MM guide is not available isn't this a viable alternative for North American members?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Tom that helped
> 
> Most of the routers I have the collet (chuck) nuts are 22mm and some are 24mm, do you have routers that have collet nuts bigger than that ,if so what kind. ?
> 
> ...


Bob
All the routers I have the collet nuts are much larger than 22mm and they will not fit through a 30mm guide which would have an internal diameter of say 27mm . Hence the reason for the 40mm. This is Makita and Hitachi 1/2" Routers which are excellent routers for use in the plunge mode. Note the latest Hitachi comes with a smaller Collet (Chuck)

The largest cutter I have used with the aid of the template Guides is 33mm (Dish Cutter) and yes it was used at variable speed (slower). Bob yes it is safe when using the template guide and using Female Templates, there is no bearing required.
I think I see your concern (or maybe I am wrong) I am not using a Male Template to produce something larger than the template I am using a Female template which will control the path of the cutter. I hope this explaination is ok Feel free to ask further and maybe I can submit a drawing to illustrate what I mean.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Outside of easier math, it strikes me the 1-1/2" (37.5 MM?) should be capable of most of the jobs using template guides that the 40 MM guide will do. Granted not all bits will fit but there is ample clearance for the collet and swarf removal. Since the 40 MM guide is not available isn't this a viable alternative for North American members?


Mike
Yes you are correct of course all that is required is to make the necessary calculations for the various guides. I began my experimentation with the *40mm 30mm 16mm* because they were the guides supplied by *Makita and Hitachi.* (They also produce other sizes of course which I have purchased to complete a process not available with the 'standard' Guides). I have also had manufactured 39mm 41mm *50mm 60mm 70mm 80mm 90mm 100mm* The latter were modifications to a 30mm guide or I had a special holder made to take the larger Guides. I know I have opened up a _'can of worms' _ so to say by mentioning the larger guides. I did have a couple of projects that required the larger guides when I had my Cabinet-making Business
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, in thinking over the goals of using the larger guide bushings wouldn't pattern following bits with bearings accomplish the same results? By way of example Whiteside makes bearings in 11? different OD's which fit a multitude of their bits, and that is just the 3/16" ID bearings. These are tip mounted and perfect for table use but they also manufacture larger ID bearings which can be mounted on the shank. Is there a safety consideration using bearings as opposed to guide bushings? I can't see any. Am I missing something?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Tom, in thinking over the goals of using the larger guide bushings wouldn't pattern following bits with bearings accomplish the same results? By way of example Whiteside makes bearings in 11? different OD's which fit a multitude of their bits, and that is just the 3/16" ID bearings. These are tip mounted and perfect for table use but they also manufacture larger ID bearings which can be mounted on the shank. Is there a safety consideration using bearings as opposed to guide bushings? I can't see any. Am I missing something?


Mike 
The cutters I use with the template guides do not have bearings added and they are not all straight cutters. I would say that there was safety involved in the use of the template guides as I've said before consider a blind person using the method
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, the guide bushings will allow you to set the router in place before plunging the bit. I can see the safety difference between this and using a bearing guided bit. With a bearing you do not have proper alignment until the bit is fully plunged into the work. There is also the depth of cut to consider, it is not variable using a bearing. The bit would need to be fully extended for the bearing to contact the template. This makes sense to me. Thanks for helping me sort this out.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ok, the guide bushings will allow you to set the router in place before plunging the bit. I can see the safety difference between this and using a bearing guided bit. With a bearing you do not have proper alignment until the bit is fully plunged into the work. There is also the depth of cut to consider, it is not variable using a bearing. The bit would need to be fully extended for the bearing to contact the template. This makes sense to me. Thanks for helping me sort this out.


Mike
As a matter of interest I do not usually work with top bearing cutters In fact no bearings at all. I have two top bearing cutters 10mm and 19mm and for the reasons you have stated I do not even talk about them when I give demonstrations at woodshows.
I have enclosed samples of the cutters I use with the guides
Tom


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Mike said:


> Outside of easier math, it strikes me the 1-1/2" (37.5 MM?) should be capable of most of the jobs using template guides that the 40 MM guide will do. Granted not all bits will fit but there is ample clearance for the collet and swarf removal. Since the 40 MM guide is not available isn't this a viable alternative for North American members?


Quick lesson in metric conversion.
1½" = 38.1mm not 37.5 

¼" = 6.35mm
1" = 25.4mm
½" = 12.7mm
¾" = 19.05mm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dewy, I dont normally work with metric sizes and took a guess which was close enough to make my point. The bushing IS large enough for Tom's method.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I for one have always been confused by the metric system, (always will be), but, I'm like Mike, I don't work with it very much.

Tom, could you by chance post a pic of the 40mm? I have a Makita3612C, purchased through amazon, and I don't have any guides except that from Oak Park.
Also, I think you answered this one other time not sure, do you use any type of bit extension(s) with your guides?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Ken

You have purchased a great router 3612C
Template guides are readily available from Makita outlets but do not be surprised if they should ask you why a 40mm as it took me a long time to persuade Makita to put the guide back in the box with the router 3612 
The three Guides I use on a regular basis is 40 30 and 16mm
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry Ken
But I do not use the extension I usually purchase 1/2" Cutters
Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Many thanks Tom. 

I love the router, excellent for hand held and table work both. I've checked their web site, shows only 2 for the model. I think I'll be making a trip to a local retail and see if I can order some bushing/guides for it. Being in the US, not sure if they'll have the 40mm but.... I can be stubborn and tell 'em get me one!! 
Again, thank you.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Best of Luck
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, if you get a 40 MM it will be special order. As Dewy pointed out the largest Oak Park bushing is 38.1 MM so short of the math being slightly different from Tom's it will do the job. I will check with our local parts source and see if Makita has the 40 MM available in the US. I need to visit with them anyways.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a slight update...
Checked their web site (Makita), there are several bushings to choose from. The 40mm isn't listed. However, the site does list other outlets that sell Makita products, so, hopefully may be able to stop in at one of those places and possibly special order it. I hope.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*40mm template guides*

I think some clarification is required regarding the 40mm guide,it is NOT a necessity,use the largest one that you CAN get hold of however,having a 40mm guide will enable you to attempt all of Template Tom's projects after you purchase his DVD when it is finally released.Harry


----------



## Russell Siler (Jun 19, 2009)

great information


----------



## toolbabe (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been reading a lot of posts here on the forum regarding template guides, bushings and what have you..

I have a Makita 3612C router and was wondering if the templates guides from LeeValley, Canada are a good choice for the Makita router. I realise Makita has their own guides but since I was given a LeeValley 1 3/16" Adapter Base Plate for Christmas I figured I'd just go ahead and order the LV 1 3/16" Template guides to go with it. 

Then I read somewhere on the forum that you have to be careful when choosing template guides. I would not want the chuck touching the guide as I'm plunging to final depth. 

Should I return the Adapter Base Plate and purchase template guides only from Makita for my particular router. Or would the LeeValley template guides be ok. (safe)?

I was just wondering are bushing guides just another name for template guides? What is the difference between an insert and template guide? 

I bought the Makita plunge router mainly to cut mortises since I already have a Milwaukee fixed router mounted beneath my router table and I use my VS Porter Cable fixed router for edge routing. 

Would I be better off just buying a fence system for my Makita router and forget about buying template guides. Since I only intend to cut mortises. I am not into inlaying or letter routing. Perhaps when I gain more experience using the plunge I will experiment with that. 

toolbabe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wanda, Makita offers larger sizes of template guides which are very useful. Most places in the US and Canada do not stock the larger sizes but they can be ordered. I think if I owned a 3612C I would stick with the factory bushings. There are advantages to using the two piece brass bushings but the adapter you have limits the size to the PC style; it will not accept the larger Lee Valley/Oak Park style bushings. Tough call on this one; either way will work.


----------



## pmejhall (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks, this going to be great. Thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I updated the first post in this thread with more photos and information.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

*PC part number error*

Has anyone come across incorrect part numbers on guide bushings?

I received my Porter Cable through-dovetail jig and setting up for a test cut when I noticed that the manual stated to use a 42046 guide bushing but I had a 42047 in my hand.
I called PC and they said it was probably a typo and sent me a new one with the correct number and exactly the same size.


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Interesting bushing summary*



Mike said:


> Here is a quick reference to different types of guide bushings.
> Photo 1:
> Top left: Old style Bosch. Installed by removing the bottom plate of the router.
> Bottom left: New Quick change style Bosch. Installed by dropping into place and sliding a lever. Note the quick change adapter with a PC style bushing installed.
> ...


I didn't know there were so many variations.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A Chinese company contacted me about increasing their business. I gave them specifications to build metric guide bushings in both PC and the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley styles using a CNC. They sent me these sample bushings which were out of tolerance, hand produced with the wrong threads because the tooling was cheaper. I will find a different company who wants to produce these items.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

rscott said:


> I didn't know there were so many variations.


Mike has scratched the surface :yes4:. The Trend guide bushings we can get in the UK and EU come in a much wider range of sizes which include both metric and Imperial sizes. The do sell a set of Imperial sizes in the following sizes (Trend use the *metric sizes* in their part numbers):

7/8" (22.2mm)
15/16" (23.8mm)
1" (25.4mm)
1-1/16" (27mm)
1-1/8" (28.6mm)
1-3/16" (30.2mm)
1-1/4" (31.8mm)
1-5/16" (33.3mm)

although other Imperial sizes are available (again metric equivalents in paranthesis):

5/16" (7.93mm)
3/8" (9.5mm)
5/8" (15.8mm)
7/16" (11.1mm)
5/8" (15.8mm)
3/4" (19mm)

That makes for a pretty wide range which can be further widened by the use of guide bush collars used to make matching pockets and inlays. Trend also sell industrial quality sub-bases to fit almost any router

The Trend guide bush design originated with the Elu MOF69 router in the early 1970s and carried on through the Elu MOF96 (in USA the 3303/3304) to the modern day deWalt DW613/DW614/DW615, Perles OF-808 and Trend T5 designs. Some other routers use them as well and deWalt in Europe also supply an adaptor to allow the DW624/DW625 to use this type of guide bush. Trend also sell as the "DE625T10" (not listed in the main catalogue, it is a spare part for the Trend T10 router). These adaptors are backwards compatible with the older Elu MOF177 (USA 3338/3339) and MOF131 models, although for some reason there is no compatibility with the DW621/DW622/DW626 (and Elu OF97/OF1) which saher the same likited range of cast metal guide bushes (in the EU 16, 20, 24 and 30mm). Trend are possibly unusual in having a very complete compatibility chart on their web site which can be very useful.

Other European manufacturers have their own standards. For example Mafell use different guide bushes to everyone else, as do Festool (with what appears to be a unique system for each router in the range) whilst Bosch have standardised on the SDS bayonet mount type for the plunge routers. None offer anywhere near the range of sizes that Trend do

Regards

Phil

Note: Posted for completeness, especially for UK and EU members


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the "Imperial" plastic set Phil, as well as the two plastic metric sets from Trend. They are a sturdy design and way better than the Craftsman plastic guide bushings. About on par with the Milescraft set.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mike

Pity they don't do a larger part of their range in the USA. Whilst a tad expensive their steel guide bushes are excellent and robust and well up to commercial use. The old MOF96-style guide bushes are also available from other sources including these steel ones from Axminster Power Tool (metric only) which are cheap as chips, especially in the set. Not as well finished as the Trend, but nevertheless very serviceable.Thought that worthwhile pointing out for those who can buy in Europe

Regards

Phil


----------



## old knothead (Apr 25, 2013)

*what are they for and what do you use them for*



Mike said:


> Here is a quick reference to different types of guide bushings.
> Photo 1:
> Top left: Old style Bosch. Installed by removing the bottom plate of the router.
> Bottom left: New Quick change style Bosch. Installed by dropping into place and sliding a lever. Note the quick change adapter with a PC style bushing installed.
> ...


mike what are they for and what do you use them for


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Mike I am in the process of learning how to use bushings. Because I have a Craftsman router there isn't much info about how to hook it up. So I ordered the Milescraft kit and I am going to use that to start but my question is you mention an adapter that would allow me to use PC stuff. I want to use the brass bushings because the Milescraft stuff doesn't look very sturdy and I would like to start with the PC stuff because other stuff is available. Will the Milescraft kit let me do that? Point me in any direction I am new and need help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement

==


whimsofchaz said:


> Mike I am in the process of learning how to use bushings. Because I have a Craftsman router there isn't much info about how to hook it up. So I ordered the Milescraft kit and I am going to use that to start but my question is you mention an adapter that would allow me to use PC stuff. I want to use the brass bushings because the Milescraft stuff doesn't look very sturdy and I would like to start with the PC stuff because other stuff is available. Will the Milescraft kit let me do that? Point me in any direction I am new and need help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, the Milescraft set is popular and I think most come with the adapter which accepts PC style guide bushings. I prefer the Woodcraft brass bushing set because all the collars are 1/4" height so you can make all your templates from 1/4" material. Other set are a mix of 1/4 & 1/2".


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

whimsofchaz said:


> Mike I am in the process of learning how to use bushings. Because I have a Craftsman router there isn't much info about how to hook it up. So I ordered the Milescraft kit and I am going to use that to start but my question is you mention an adapter that would allow me to use PC stuff. I want to use the brass bushings because the Milescraft stuff doesn't look very sturdy and I would like to start with the PC stuff because other stuff is available. Will the Milescraft kit let me do that? Point me in any direction I am new and need help.


Hi Chuck - Actually the brass set (they make a plastic set too) is pretty substantial. The plastic ones will soften if you get too large a bit in one and don't leave enough room to clear out the swarf, DAMHIKT

Anyway, check the pics.


----------

